# Finally found my way to this forum...



## Lpp (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi,

nice to see all the known names from... ( you know ) 

Nice forum by the way... good partition of main topics. That really suits our demands 8) No need to squeeze it all in the "Sample Libraries Discussion", hehe.

There was really a concept behind this :idea:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to V.I.

Did I notice a subtle little bit of critisicism against NS? No need to be THAT subtle :D 
Anyway...what kind of stuff do you write and do you have something to share?


----------



## Edgen (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello LPP! Is there yet another royalty within the group? 

Prince Frog, prince.. can't remember the others though 

enjoy your stay!

/j


----------



## Lpp (Nov 22, 2004)

*demos*

Hi Herman,

these are older demos ( a demo is "old" already the next day, if your skills are evolving :roll: ), but perhaps still some nice stuff.

I write mainly music for games, but also some other stuff. Depends on who pays me :lol: 


http://www.demospace.de/05 Journey to Neverland.mp3

http://www.demospace.de/05 Entry of the nations.mp3

http://www.demospace.de/01 Life is a race.mp3

I hope, these links work, as there are spaces in all the file-names, which probably is a "no-no" in web...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Lpp - welcome to V.I. - cool demos! 8)


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Lpp, enjoy the sun


----------

